# New 2005 Storm....WOW!



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

ALL NEW 2005 STORM E-1-37 


All new E-1 Series for 2005 
All new P38-X Cam and 4" Idler Wheel
BCY 452X String and Harness
3 models to choose from: 
37 axle to axle 
35 axle to axle 
33 axle to axle
50/60/70 pounds
25 to 31 in draw lengths
7.5 brace height
Realtree Hardwoods HD Camo or Custom Colors


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

nice!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

*Question ???*

All new E-1 Series for 2005 
All new P38-X Cam and 4" Idler Wheel

am i seeing things or should the idler wheel not be at the bottom  

it dont look like the bow picture was posted upside down


----------



## deerhead (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice looking bows but for the speed junkies what's the IBO #'s


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Storm has been putting the idler on the bottom for a couple years now. Not sure why.


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

That's just crazy  

The Elite looks very nice though...MSRP John??


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

PSE did it about 7-8 years ago on one bow, they said that it reduced shock because of the weight of the bow being naturally top heavy, or something like that


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

plottman said:


> PSE did it about 7-8 years ago on one bow, they said that it reduced shock because of the weight of the bow being naturally top heavy, or something like that


Yes, and they discontinued that concept the same year.


----------



## packrat (Nov 16, 2004)

The idler and cam are not flipped on the bow in the first photograph. I'm curious as to why they do it on one model and not the others! Odd. SWH


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

The cam on top is not the only change to that bow! One limb is 2" longer and one is 10# heavier than the other. If I understand correctly the string and cable are strung a tad different as well. I shoot an F-28 E series bow (2004) It is a great shooting bow! I have owned a few bows in my time and this E-bow is truely shock and noise free! Other companies claim it, but Storm perfected it!

I am no way compensated by Storm for bragging about thier stuff-I just know my F-28 e is a D*MN fine shooting bow!


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think the PSE model was the Scorpion...?

Does anyone know the IBO speed on the new Storm bows??


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Storm Elite*

Luv' the Elite  

(1) is the cam & idler both ball bearings ???
(2) what strings are used ???

thanks for any info...

d'x


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

They use BCY-452X String and harness system. 
 My F-28 e bow does NOT have bearings it has those indestructable bushings. I am not sure if they have switched to bearings or not. (sorry).
They have switched camo to the HD pattern.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

MoNofletch:

do you know what target colors Storm offers & or any info. on their dealers list ???

Storms site is not up to-date yet ???

thanks again, d'x


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

what is the (let-off) with the new Storms ???

thanks,d'x


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Try this one out!


----------

